# 10 to 20lbs in 6 months



## jim1436114501 (Mar 20, 2005)

this does work read it all and dont question it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

well ive been doing this routine for 6 months and ive gained 25lbs i now weigh 228 at 15% bodyfat. before this routine i weighed 203 at 13% bodyfat it does work no bull**** so dont knock it until youve tried it!!!

chest/biceps/abs

bench press1 x 8 to

incline bench press 1x 8 to

incline flye or cable crossover 1x 12

barbell curl 1x10

hammer curl 1x10

two arm high cable curl on cable crossover machine or do one at a time 1x12

situps 1x25

knee ups or any lower ab exercise 1x25

back/ rear delts

deadlifts1x8

barbellrow1x10

overhand low cable row 1x10

one arm db row 1x10

rear lateral raise 1x10

shoulders/traps/triceps/forearms

military press 1x10

lateral raise1x10

one arm cable side lateral raise1x8

db shrug 1x12

dip for triceps 1x10

rope pushdown1x10

bench dip 1x15

lying triceps extension 1x10

db reverse wrist curl 1x15

db wrist curl 1x30

legs

squat1x12

front squat1x8

leg curl 1x12

calf raise 1x15

seated calf raise 1x25

do every single exercise to complete and utter failure until you cant move the weight an inch. do the squats inside a power rack. first off do 2 cycles of the routine with a day inbetween each workout. then have two days off inbetween each workout for 2 more cycles. then go back to one day off and so on. do that for 3 months then change the routine. if you want another routine after doing this for 3 months just email me. this routine does work if you eat enough calories!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jim1436114501 (Mar 20, 2005)

sorry i forgot to say that you should do no forced reps or supersets or anything like that


----------



## SteveJ (Jan 16, 2007)

Jim do you mean do all this in ONE Workout???


----------



## jim1436114501 (Mar 20, 2005)

no there are 4 workouts there

chest/biceps/abs is workout 1

back and rear delts is workout 2

shoulders/traps/triceps and forearms is workout 3

and legs is workout 4

always remember to try and add weight to every lift but make sure you have good technique.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Jim, iv put on like 16lbs in just over 4months. Still around 14% BF.

What you have done is nothing amazing.

Also, what works for one person doesnt always work for another. I also think training every single exercise to absolute failure every week to be doing more harm than good.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

what do you mean don't question it mate.....why post it if you don't want any feedback????


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hmm so from the figures you gave you have gained 8lb of fat & 17 lbs of muscle, that makes 2.8 lb of muscle per month & 1.3 lb of fat per month.

Thats really not bad going at all, you obviously have been paying attention! :smoke: well done! 

If you can do it, so can the others, so waddya say guys get going!!

You will need to stop bulking soon matey,15% is a good healthy figure, I wouldn't go much higher as you start to look podgy (like me) 

I like the exercises too, perhaps some core work in there of course also.

Nice one mate

SD


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

my best cycle was from 7lb to 15st 9lb in 25years.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

looks like almost a straight copy of a Yates/Menzter style workout.

Are there any warm up sets in there at all?

Just asking cos if you were doing 1 set of deads from cold then there are 2 options

1. Moderate weight for 8 reps which limits full potential for growth

2. Heavy weight risking injury for 8 reps

same with squats and bench press.

I know that even though Yates advocated 1 working set he still warmed up for 1 or 2 sets to prevent injury, although these sets were just light repping sets. (this is pretty much how I train Off Season)


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

I would love to no if there are some warm up sets otherwise I could seriously see a blow out in back or shoulders happening.

I have a similar routine but with 2 warm up sets plus 3 working sets of 8 with pyramid style training and I gained just over 22lbs in the first 6 months but since then in the last 12 months I have gained only 12lbs more. I was 6.4 and 83kg (massively under weight) now 98kg.

First gains are always intially the fastest, youll slow after that intial response dude


----------



## jim1436114501 (Mar 20, 2005)

to ah24 **** you i worked hard for six months and gained a lot of weight without drugs! to the rest of you yes you should do warm up sets.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

LMAO calm down mate. Deep breaths.

Have i once said you have done drugs? No.

Have i done drugs? No.

Have i been rude? No. I have simply said what you have done is nothing amazing as everyone will make big gains when they first start.

Also, you dont come onto a board where most members are full of a lot of knowledge and tell them to read a workout plan and dont question it


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jim said:


> to ah24 **** you i worked hard for six months and gained a lot of weight without drugs! to the rest of you yes you should do warm up sets.


SO basically what you've done is just follow Dorians technique and put your own slant on it. 

well done on your progress.

WOuld be nice to see some before and after pics if you have them.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

jim said:


> this does work read it all and dont question it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:tongue10:



robsta9 said:


> what do you mean don't question it mate.....why post it if you don't want any feedback????


:withstupi



ARNIE said:


> my best cycle was from 7lb to 15st 9lb in 25years.


Reps LMFAO



Tinytom said:


> SO basically what you've done is just follow Dorians technique and put your own slant on it.
> 
> well done on your progress.
> 
> WOuld be nice to see some before and after pics if you have them.


Yeah lets see some pics :bounce:

Dude, you gained 17 lbs in 6 months, (8lbs were added fat), which is a little less than 3lb's a month. It is good going but your asking for trouble when you post threads like this on a forum with a lot of experienced lifters and talented newbie's.

As I said tho well done with your gains.


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

ah24 said:


> Jim, iv put on like 16lbs in just over 4months. Still around 14% BF.
> 
> What you have done is nothing amazing.
> 
> Also, what works for one person doesnt always work for another. I also think training every single exercise to absolute failure every week to be doing more harm than good.


Whats your routine like? And how bout your diet, cals, ratios etc?

What is Dorians technique anyway? High intensity? 3 sets per bodybart a week? I'm looking for a change.


----------



## jim1436114501 (Mar 20, 2005)

ive been training for 3 years and i cant post pictures because i havent got a camera. ive had a camera before and it didnt work that well but if anyone knows where to get a good one i will go and buy 1? the problem with my last one was that it was all hazy. about the routine it was from my uncle and he says i should start taking 3 days off between workouts soon? but i dont know where he got it from. i dont know about my calories i dont count but if you want i could write my diet out?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ironball said:


> Whats your routine like? And how bout your diet, cals, ratios etc?
> 
> What is Dorians technique anyway? High intensity? 3 sets per bodybart a week? I'm looking for a change.


Training program:

*Monday = Chest and Bi's*

Flat Bench = 3 sets, 10-8-6 (pyramidding the weight)

Incline Bench = 3 sets 12-10-8 (Find slightly higher reps help me on upper chest)

Used to have decline dumbell press but lower chest was way ahead of upper so i dropped them

D'bell flyes/pec dec/cable crossovers 3 sets 12-12-10

Alternate d'bell flyes 3 sets 8-6-4

Seated 1 arm contraction curls 2 sets 8-12

*Tuesday = Legs*

Squats 3 sets 15-12-10

Leg Extensions 3 sets 15-12-10

SLDL's 3 sets 12-12-12

*Wednesday = Shoulders & Traps*

Upright Rows 3 sets 8-6-4

Side Laterals 3 sets 10-8-6

Front raises 3 sets 10-8-6

Rear laterals 3 sets 10-8-6

D'bell shrugs 4 sets 12-12- 6-6

*Thursday = rest*

*Friday = Back and Tri's*

Lat Pulldowns 3 sets 10-8-6

Seated Cable Rows 3 sets 10-8-6

Wide Grip Chins 3 sets 12-12-10

Rope Triceps Extensions 3sets 10-8-6

Dips 3 sets 8-6-4

First 2 exercises on each muscle group i do 2 warm up sets. Abs and calves i do twice a week.

This is the routine I have found that works for me, critique as you wish but just remember this thread aint about me!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Diet, ill screenshot it as didnt realise how long the workout would take to write!


----------



## scott134 (Jan 31, 2007)

Diet looks good mate, but I think your calculation's a bit out on your PWO shake. If it's got 79.5g carbs and 36g protein, both of which are around 4kcals per g, then wouldn't it be around 460kcals? So you're probably getting even more calories than you thought!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Thats a typo mate lol, shouldnt have 79g, in fact it has pretty much none. Its just whey+glutamine+creatine at the mo. Though i may start adding oats again


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

thanks for that ah24. I have trained simlar to tha before. I think my progress has been slow probably because of not getting enough food down me. Jst wondered how much weight you add when pyramyding sets on bench.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

On say exercises using dumbells ill go up by 2KG. Things like bench press, depends on the day, sometimes 2.5KG, sometimes 5 or 7.5.

If i up it and i hit the amount of reps aimed for fairly easily ill do a couple more reps then next week up the weight.

And yeah, its probably a case of not eating enough as to why your gains have stopped.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

ah24, why no carbs pwo? I can see you have rice in your last meal, but after your workout you are in dire need of feeding in terms of both protein and carbs.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I felt i got real bloated when having the oats with my shake, but as i said i may add them back in and see how it goes.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ah24 said:


> I felt i got real bloated when having the oats with my shake, but as i said i may add them back in and see how it goes.


Yeah I second that. oats are meant for porridge or flapjacks


----------

